# Kiddie Kart Flea Market Find



## MrColumbia (Jul 5, 2016)

I picked up this cool old wagon at the local flea market Sunday. It's in very good complete condition. I've found a little about the manufacturer H.C. White Company. It seems they made Stereoscopes originally and added a complete line of wagons and riding toys called Kiddie Kars and Kiddie Karts. 

If anyone know the approximate year for this wagon I would appreciate it.


----------



## Phattiremike (Jul 9, 2016)

Early 1930's I'd say, great find!


----------



## catfish (Jul 9, 2016)

Great find!


----------

